# Ich will zugeritten werden! Geiler Trail bei Bamberg sucht Biker!



## Frankenbiker (14. April 2007)

Nach langer (umzugsbedingter) Abstinenz bin ich heute bei fantastischen (dem Klimawandel sei dank - dieser hinweis darf mittlerweile nirgends mehr fehlen) die Trails (und das sind in der Tat solche, die den Namen verdienen) zwischen Gügel und Würgau gefahren.  

Und was muss ich feststellen? Einer der besten Trails in der Umgebung Bambergs ist wohl in den Jahren meiner Abwesenheit (so 5 bis 7 Jahre) nie oder wenigstens kaum befahren worden!!   Daher liegen nun sauviele Äste im Weg - eine Schande. Aber alleine kann ich die nicht alle entsorgen!

Also fragt nicht, was die Trails für euch tun können, sondern was ihr für die Trails tun könnt - nämlich sie fahren!!!

Konkret handelt es sich um den Blau-Punkt Weg vom Adelsholz nach Würgau über den Rabenstein. (Schaut auf der Fritsche-Karte nach!)

Wie kommt man dahin: Von Ludwag dem Gelb-Kreuz folgen (auch hier sind gewisse Trapper-Faähigkeiten gefordert), bis man nach der Unterquerung der Hochspannungsleitung und einem flotten Downi scharf rechts auf den Blau-Punkt abbiegt - wahrscheinlich brettern die meisten an der Abzweigung vorbei. Der Weh´g ist dann nicht zu verfehlen. Man sieht ihn zwar häufig nicht, dafür prangt an jedem zweiten Baum die Markierung!

Der Blau-Punkt mündet dann auf den Albrandweg. Hier gibt es zwei - sich nicht ausschließende Möglichkeiten:
Links gar runter nach Würgau zum Hartmann - ein vorzüglicher Brauereigasthof - oder links den Albrandweg hoch. Sehr technisch bzw. Anstrengend, aber komplett fahrbar. Ein Schmankerl ist es dann diesem Weg - Roter-Balken - bis Zeckendorf zu folgen. 

Also enttäuscht die Trails nicht und viel Spaß!!

Gruß M. .bier:


----------



## lowisbmx (15. April 2007)

Servus,

ich werd mir das mal anschauen, wo in Ludwag muß ich starten, da wo es zu dem alten Steinbruch geht? Die Karte hab ich leider nicht.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (15. April 2007)

@ lowisbmx

Geb mal Bescheid, wennst da hingehst, evtl können wir zusammen hin!? 


mfg

Tom (alias GA)


----------



## Possessed (15. April 2007)

Hey Ihr bin recht neu in Bamberg aber wäre auch bereit mich 
mal für einen Arbeitseinsatz zu melden!
Wann fahrt ihr denn mal? Würde mich anschließen neue Trails sind 
immer gern gesehen


----------



## Didi123 (16. April 2007)

Bin zwar nicht aus der Gegend von Bamberg, hab' aber zufällig einen Scan der karte hier. Ist leider genau der Randbereich Vorder-/Rückseite.







(Auszug aus der Fritsch-Wanderkarte Fränkische Schweiz Blatt Süd


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. April 2007)

Perfekt.
Von Ludwag Gelb-Kreuz folgen (geht 20 Meter bevor man auf den Rot-Balken trifft quer durch den Wald), dann Rot-Balken - bei "Adelsholz" scharf rechts auf Blau-Punkt, dann am Ende der Abfahrt rechts auf Rot-Balken (Albrandweg), sehr nett bis Zeckendorf.

Viel Spaß
M.


----------



## lowisbmx (16. April 2007)

schön das mit der karte, ich werd da morgen früh mal hinfahren.


----------



## Tom:-) (17. April 2007)

@gitti aka frank n. biker

ich will das ding auch mal reiten! *lechz*
nimmst mich mal mit? och biddöööö ...

gertrud


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. April 2007)

Gertrud, Gertrud, du kriegst den Hals auch nie voll!


----------



## lowisbmx (18. April 2007)

so, leider kam ich gestern nicht dazu, bin heute aber mal da gefahren. der weg ist echt super, macht voll spaß! die abfahrt nach würgau ist genial. ich hab ein paar äste beiseite geräumt, im unteren bereich richtung würgau liegen halt ein paar richtig dicke stämme drin, müßte man mit dem fichtenmoped anrücken. evtl. danach ein bierchen zischen beim hartmann. hat da jemand lust mitzumachen?


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. April 2007)

Vielleicht können wir ja nächstes WE mal zusammen ein Fährtchen machen.

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (18. April 2007)

jo und bei uns grillen  
wohn ja nur 1km vom trail entfernt


----------



## lowisbmx (19. April 2007)

hört sich gut an!! wann?


----------



## mabi (19. April 2007)

Bin da heute abend mal mit'n hund hoch gejoggt und hab den trail mal aufgeräumt  selbst dallas hatte spaß daran die stecken wegzuschleppen  überleg mir noch ernsthaft mal morgen die kettensäge in den bus zu schmeißen und die letzten 50m von den 3 umgestürzten fichten zu befreien  

p.s. fahrt zum spaß auch mal den grünen punkt nach, da fährt man quassi 200m weiter hinten im zickzack zwischen den felsen den hang hinunter, ist auch net ohne.


----------



## lowisbmx (20. April 2007)

ich werd am wochenende auf jeden fall auch mal hinfahren, weis nur noch nicht wann ich von meiner besseren hälfte frei bekomm. die fichten müssen auf jeden fall weg, nur leider hab ich keine kettensäge mit benzinmotor. den grünen punkt geb ich mir auch mal bei der gelegenheit. sowieso eine nette gegend dort, die wege unterhalb der felsen bis zum heldenhain sind auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Ben1000 (20. April 2007)

Alles klar! Am Sonntag in Schesslitz zum Trailräubern, anschliessend Grillen beim Mabi. Wann gehts wo los? Ich schlag mal 10.00 Uhr vor, wenns länger werden soll, 14.00 Uhr wenn kleinere Runde.... Vor Kirche oder Gügel oder so?


----------



## mabi (20. April 2007)

kein thema 
vorher mal checken wer alles kommt, dann kann ich gerne die Grillsachen gegen Unkostenbeitrag für alle organisieren lassen ( fährt sich so schwer mit 350gr rumpsteak in der rückentasche   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (21. April 2007)

nananana, was heißt da Rumsteak.  Das letzte Mal war ja sogar das Bier ein Problem - etwaige Fehler sind dem RÄCHARATOR aus Merkendorf zuzuschreiben - meine Fnger sind wie Knetmasse -  Schlage eine längere Tour vor.
Gruß M.


----------



## mabi (21. April 2007)

das muss ich mir wieder mal vom pädagogen sagen lassen,
was kann ich dazu das die brauerei nebenan weißen sonntag hatte, sonst wärst du nach zwei seidla eh am ende


----------



## Ben1000 (21. April 2007)

Da es bei Frankenbiker nur in der Früh geht  treffen wir uns um 10.30 Uhr an der Kirche in Schesslitz (das ist doch ne Kirche gegenüber von dir Mabi, oder?). Ich hab zwar Besuch und muss heute abend weg gehen, aber ich werde mich extra für euch zusammenreissen!

Ich wäre beim Rumpsteak dabei, aber nur wenns auch Bier dazu gibt!

Wer fährt sonst noch mit?


----------



## Frankenbiker (25. April 2007)

Respekt! Der Trail ist ja wie gekehrt! Danke an alle!

M.


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. Juli 2007)

Bin den Trail heute wieder mal gefahren. Ein Genuss, er ist jetzt richtig ausgefahren. 
Viel Spaß
M.


----------



## mabi (11. Juli 2007)

morgen schmeiß ich des fichtenmoped an und mach den schlußspurt noch frei


----------



## lowisbmx (12. Juli 2007)

das wäre from hell!!

werd am wochenende den trail mal fahren.


----------



## mabi (12. Juli 2007)

Ey Schussi, des kostet ein Bier



und der obere zwei Biere extra :



200 hm mit Motorsäge, Junior und Schäferhund
incl. vorbeilaufendes Reh-Rudel 

bei der Gelegenheit den Baum der den grünen Punkt blockiert hat
auch mal kurz zerlegt


----------



## Frankenbiker (12. Juli 2007)

*RESPEKT*

Für die unteren gibts ein Bier oder zwei. Super!

Für den oberen nicht, dieses Hindernis (für einen Marathonist) habe ich gestern be- bzw. überwältigt. Ja, ja, wie man's macht...

Gruß
M.


----------



## Ben1000 (12. Juli 2007)

Ei, ei, jetzt baut der Knausi nen Bikepark. Ich dachte eigentlich du bist aus dem alter raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (12. Juli 2007)

kannst uns leider nicht mehr zeigen, aber wir glaubens dir mal


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. Juli 2007)

So ist schon besser, zwecks flow und so  

Bezüglich des erarbeiteten Bieres sollten wir eben erwähnten flow das nächste Mal nutzen und den nun freien Downi bis runter nach Würgau fahren. Der endet sinnigerweise genau im Biergarten vom Hartmann.   


Mit ein, zwei Bierchen macht dann der Stich hoch Richtung Ludwag auch so richtig Spaß!!  

Gruß
M.


----------



## Ganion (16. Juli 2007)

Hey Jungs,

ihr seid ja echt die Trailbauer... wie siehts denn aus - kann jemand mal die Strecke mit nem GPS vermessen und mir schicken?

Wäre klasse


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Juli 2007)

Wir haben kein GPS-Gerät. Mit der Karte (s. o.) sollte der Weg aber leicht zu finden sein. 
Viel Spaß

Gruß
M.


----------



## Ben1000 (17. Juli 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Wir haben kein GPS-Gerät.




Das stimmt so nicht Herr Frankenbiker! Das wäre doch mal ne Herausforderung für mein neues Handy oder?!


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Juli 2007)

Oh Gott? Das wird dann wieder eine Seniorentour - von wegen Herausforderung!


----------



## Ben1000 (18. Juli 2007)

Jup. Berg hoch  , Berg runter  , Würgau  , Heim :kotz: !


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. Juli 2007)

wieso :kotz:??  

Das Bier in Würgau ist doch ganz lecker   

Gruß
M.


----------



## Ben1000 (18. Juli 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Das Bier in Würgau ist doch ganz lecker



Ja eben! Da kann man manchmal nicht genug bekommen  . Ist ja zum Glück bisher noch nicht passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmefly (27. Juli 2007)

Hi,
wir sind am WOE in Zentbechhofen und würden gerne auch die Bikes mitnehmen... Enduro oder Freeride ist das Ziel.

Euer Thread hört sich interessant an.... gerne nehmen wir aber auch andere Vorschläge an. Ein GPS-Track ist sicherlich das Mittel der Wahl aber auch andere Hilfen /Hinweise werden dankend angenommen....

lg
Kathrin


----------



## Ben1000 (28. Juli 2007)

GPS Track habe ich noch keine Vorliegen. Wo wollt ihr denn fahren? Aber der Freeride Spezialist bin ich eh nicht. Kann den Uhl- Weg in der Fränkischen empfehlen...


----------



## mabi (3. Juni 2008)

so, es ist wieder ma soweit  

der letzte winter ist den pfad nicht so gut bekommen


----------



## Ben1000 (4. Juni 2008)

Dann pack das Fichtenmoped aus! Wohnst ja gleich um die ecke. und dallas freut sich aufs stoeckchen holen...


----------



## lowisbmx (4. Juni 2008)

Noja, das bisschen Laub......


----------



## DANYY (29. April 2013)

5 Jahre später...... existiert die Trail noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (29. April 2013)

letztes Jahr schon. heuer habe ich es noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Tomak (1. Mai 2013)

So ein Zufall.......wir sind erst heute vom Ludwager Steinbruch nach Zeckendorf runter. Leider nicht über diesen scheinbar geilen Trail.

Hoffe beim nächsten mal den Weg zu finden. So genau steig ich noch nicht durch wo es langgeht. 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Tomak (9. Mai 2013)

Haben uns heute einen Wolf gesucht......

Sind von Ludwag an den oberen Steinbruch gefahren und dann links parallel weiter. Das war nichts. Dann wieder zurück und den Weg weiter links genommen. Wieder nichts. Der letzte war dann unser bekannter Weg nach Zeckendorf  Haben weder die rote noch die blaue Markierung gesehen.

Please help !!!!!!

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Gallihalli (10. Mai 2013)

n`Abend zusammen. Ist das der richtige? Ist ein Bild vom vergangenen Jahr.

[

 

 


Koordinaten sind
Breite 49.962223052978516
Länge 11.080277442932129

Grüße
Gallihalli


----------



## Tomak (13. Mai 2013)

Das sieht doch gut aus......da sind wir gerade aus vorbei gefahren 

Vielen Dank schon mal - auf zum nächsten Versuch !

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## powdershredder (11. Juni 2013)

Hey zusammen!

Zuerstmal ich bin neu hier.

Ich wohne zur Zeit in Bamberg und vermisse die Trails in den Alpen. Deshalb war ich im nternet auf der Suche nach Alternativen um Bamberg und bin dabei über diesen Thread gestolpert.

Ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, wenn mal was zamgehen würde und wir den Trail gemeinsam fahren würden!

Gruß, Shredder


----------



## Suchtgefahr (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo! Komme auch aus Bamberg, bin 26 Jahre alt und wollt mich morgen (quasi heute 16.10) auf ne kleine Tour um BA machen (~40+km und ~500+Hm).

Bin für härteres natürlich offen 

AM 120mm

Würde mich nat. auch sonst auf ein paar Touren freuen!


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. September 2014)

so, nun ist er endlich da - der GPX-Track. Viel Spaß! 

Ich muss ihn nur noch online bekommen...


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. September 2014)

Hier...


----------



## ossibiker (20. September 2014)

wie öffne ichn des??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy_Nbg (21. September 2014)

ossibiker schrieb:


> wie öffne ichn des??



Probiere es mal hiermit:

http://www.bernhard-gaul.de/gpxviewer/gpxviewer.php

->
http://www.bernhard-gaul.de/gpxview...bernhard-gaul.de/file/liroutedl1411300643.gpx


----------



## ossibiker (23. September 2014)

Tommy_Nbg schrieb:


> Probiere es mal hiermit:
> 
> http://www.bernhard-gaul.de/gpxviewer/gpxviewer.php
> 
> ...


 cool danke ..aber habs mittlerweile mit earth hinbekomm


----------

